# Mark Cuban debate on ESPN



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Anyone see this little debate Cuban and ESPN's Dat Patrick had on Cuban's Kobe comments. Cuban refused to say he was in the wrong for making the comments and repeated that stricltly from a business standpoint this will help the NBA. Cuban also wisely went after ESPN saying that they send Shelly Smith to Colorado to report daily on Kobe happenings b/c it is such a sensational story and this negativity provokes intrest. 

Good little segment but if you really though Dan Patrick would be able to prove something or really go after Cuban your crazy. That guy's is a host, a talking head and that's it. Cuban countered him pretty well on everypoint and even discredited ESPN. 

Cuban's a bright guy and he's somewhat correct but he thinks way too much like a fan not an owner. If he's an ex-player or an ordinary fan it would be okay for him to make those statements(which were true) but he represents an organization and his rationalization and buisness like approach is representative of the entire Mavericks organization. It's not that these comments should not have been made but he's just the wrong guy for saying them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't see what the big deal is. Still.
I wish I had seen that "debate". Because the fact of the matter is that Cuban is 100 percent right. ESPN knows he's right. Like he said, why else would they be covering the living **** out of it.

Why would access hollywood be asking Cuban about this if it was a non-issue?

Fact of the matter is, everyone is talking about this, and everyone has an opinion about it.

Look at how much attention Kobe is getting at these award shows. Wait until he's playing basketball games.


seriously, the press needs to get off Cuban's back. They've got no leg to stand on talking to him.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

Dan Patrick kept bringing up the Commisioner and how he thinks he's mad at Cuban but Stern knows this is the truth and wants to stay out of this.


----------



## kjkeelty (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> seriously, the press needs to get off Cuban's back. They've got no leg to stand on talking to him.


Agreed. The TV networks, both sports networks and news networks, DREAM of a story like this coming along. They clearly benefit from this type of disturbing story and all the courtroom drama that will follow. But when someone implies that the NBA will profit from the Kobe affair, they all go nuts. 
They are drooling at the possibility of a nice long trial and cameras allowed in the courtroom. Ratings on ESPN and especially the cable news networks will go through the roof, but these same media people react with righteous indignation when someone says the NBA's ratings might go up a bit because of Kobe. If the TV networks can profit financially from a sexual assualt trial, then so can the NBA.

Word of the day: Hypocrisy.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Cuban is right. Everyone is making profits on this case. I mean TV stations and magazines etc. Every half an hour you see news on Kobe on ESPN. It's becoming a little bit too much. We know that he's going to court. We don't need to get reminded every day. I think it's wrong that they talk too much about it. They should give Kobe more privacy. :yes:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

Exactly what Dan could not explain.

By the way this will be a long thread.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Cuban does have a point kind of. It's not like the Lakers needed any more people watching them, if it's possible to have more people watching. Maybe a team like New York or Chicago, still a big-market team, but one that isn't that good, it would help more. But you should NEVER think about saying a thing like that. Does he even understandwhat he said. Rape is NEVER a good thing, no matter what. If it seems like it might help out business a litlle, so be it. But you DON'T go out and actually say a thing like that. Of course more people are paying attention to Kobe Bryant right now, but you don't have go go out and say it like it's helping out the NBA. I've always thought Cuban was a dumb-crazzy-azz-mutha-trucka, and this just reafirms it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He's not saying rape is a good thing. You implied that from his comments. Of course, the reason you made that judgement is because that's the only way this is topic, or newsworthy, so the media has to twist and distort what Cuban said so that it implies that he is saying rape is a good thing.

What he said was that from a business standpoint, the controversy from kobe's situation will bring in more viewers. More viewers is good for the NBA. Thus. Kobe's situation..from a business standpoint...is good for business.

He makes the comment under the assumption that Kobe is innocent(Shame on Cuban to assume someone is innocent until proven guilty!). Obviously if Kobe is proven guilty, that isn't good for the NBA. But that hasn't happened yet, and Cuban wasn't commenting on that.

The fact that this is a "major" story is an indictment of ESPN and the "news" agencies who are running with this. If they weren't so interested in exploiting the kobe story for their own financial gain then this comment wouldn't have been given half the attention they gave it.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kjkeelty</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed. The TV networks, both sports networks and news networks, DREAM of a story like this coming along. They clearly benefit from this type of disturbing story and all the courtroom drama that will follow. But when someone implies that the NBA will profit from the Kobe affair, they all go nuts.
> ...


Absolutely. All Cuban had to do was bring up the fact that ESPN would get ratings (= $$), and the debate was his. I mean, the same edition of SportsCenter must've had 10 minutes of coverage with fans who perhaps don't normally tune into, would've watched. 

But the thing that really gets to me, is the coverage of court case. Don't hate on an Aussie, but this could only happen in America (or the United States, not reason to hate on the Canucks or the Latinos ). Here we are, Dan Patrick slamming Cuban for the immorality of Cuban's CORRECT and ACCURATE observations, and yet the life of Kobe Bryant will effectively be torn apart via the upcoming telecasts of his trial, very truly the people vs Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

It was a heated debate. I was surprised that Patrick attacked Cuban like he did.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Cuban is right on with his points but because of business, David Stern can't say he is right, neither can Dan Patrick. That is because the story has become twisted to the point of where people are saying, Mark Cuban said that NBA players raping someone are good for the league, which of course is not what he said. The interview was conducted last week and then they sent out a very small soundbite from it to USA Today and from there it went out. Cuban wasn't expecting this and it was a week later which is kind of weird. As for Stern, he should not comment on it anymore and I think that networks need to realize that the conversation wasn't about Kobe raping some girl.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Cuban is right on with his points but because of business, David Stern can't say he is right, neither can Dan Patrick. That is because the story has become twisted to the point of where people are saying, Mark Cuban said that NBA players raping someone are good for the league, which of course is not what he said. The interview was conducted last week and then they sent out a very small soundbite from it to USA Today and from there it went out. Cuban wasn't expecting this and it was a week later which is kind of weird. As for Stern, he should not comment on it anymore and I think that networks need to realize that the conversation wasn't about Kobe raping some girl.


:yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I will say this once.

Don't let the media fool you. The network news heads are business men. This is good for business. The media is evil. Take everything you see from the media (good and bad) and find a way to look in-between it. Somewhere inside there lies the truth.

The media is the reason why this is such a big deal. Because if it was me, I doubt MSNBC would give a damn about me.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Cuban is right. Any PR guy will tell you that negative publicity is much better than no publicity at all. The fact that this thread exists (and many others just like) just proves Cuban's point.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Cuban is right. Any PR guy will tell you that negative publicity is much better than no publicity at all. The fact that this thread exists (and many others just like) just proves Cuban's point.


What is PR


----------



## Moo2K4 (Jul 14, 2003)

I seen this...twice. I don't really agree with Cuban though. If anything, this is bad publicity for the league. I mean, people already watched Kobe. They'd still watch him even without these allegations and crap.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> 
> 
> What is PR


Public Relations. Every league and every team has a PR guy (or gal). Their job is to manage the media so that the league (or the team) gets publicity-- hopefully most of it good.

If there is bad news they try to "spin" it to make it seem less bad.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I don't see what the big deal is. Still.
> I wish I had seen that "debate". Because the fact of the matter is that Cuban is 100 percent right. ESPN knows he's right. Like he said, why else would they be covering the living **** out of it.
> 
> ...


I don't think the issue should be if Cuban is "right" or not, the issue should be if he should be expressing this opinion when he is an owner. I don't think it would look good if say, a 7-11 employee assasinated Bush and then the store owner said that it was good for his buisness because it put them on the map.

If it's good for buisness why isn't Stern admitting it? Stern might even agree with Cuban yet he is distancing himself from those comments. Why is that? Because he is the commisioner? An owner should be no different.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Moo2K4</b>!
> I seen this...twice. I don't really agree with Cuban though. If anything, this is bad publicity for the league. I mean, people already watched Kobe. They'd still watch him even without these allegations and crap.


True, these people will still watch him. But people who didn't give a crap about Kobe before this ordeal know about him now, and many of them will tune in at the beginning just to see who this Kobe guy is that 15 different channels are always talking about. TV ratings will go up and the Lakers will sell out everywhere, which translates to an economic benefit for the NBA. This is what Cuban was saying, and most of everything else he said was correct. The problem with all of this is Cuban is obviously not the person who should be voicing these opinions, even if common sense tells us that he is correct. The only problem I see with Cuban's logic is even though there may be a spike in attendance and ratings at the beginning, the backlash from this case will more than cancel out the gains made by the NBA. I think Cuban addressed this point in his debate with Dan Patrick, but I believe if he had made this point more clear and stated that the case was indeed going to hurt the NBA in the long run, he wouldn't be in the mess he's in right now.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Honestly, when ESPN promotes a game with lines revolving around "See how Kobe peforms versus the Sonics after a long day in court Thursday on ESPN!" I'm just going to laugh at the fact that ESPN attacked Cuban.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

> I don't think the issue should be if Cuban is "right" or not, the issue should be if he should be expressing this opinion when he is an owner. I





> If he's an ex-player or an ordinary fan it would be okay for him to make those statements(which were true) but he represents an organization and his rationalization and buisness like approach is representative of the entire Mavericks organization. It's not that these comments should not have been made but he's just the wrong guy for saying them.


Correct me if I'm wrong.

Cuban did not call a press conference to express this opinion.

He was asked by the media something like this "Don't you think this is terrible for the NBA?"

So what, his job as an owner is to lie?

Thank heaven there are still people who are free to speak their minds and tell the truth.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> But the thing that really gets to me, is the coverage of court case. Don't hate on an Aussie, but this could only happen in America (or the United States, not reason to hate on the Canucks or the Latinos ). Here we are, Dan Patrick slamming Cuban for the immorality of Cuban's CORRECT and ACCURATE observations, and yet the life of Kobe Bryant will effectively be torn apart via the upcoming telecasts of his trial, very truly the people vs Kobe Bryant.


Dead right. I doubt our brethren in the other 99% of the lands on the earth that we inhabit will ever see this in our faces like this. I doubt any other sportsman on this planet barring Tiger Woods and David Beckham would be under so much scrutiny.

Televising every facet of a trial process is an original American idea. Its a private matter and should be treated thusly. I dont like him as a person, but public people ultimatley deserve some privicy.

Innocent until proven 100% guilty.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*clairvoyance.*



> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Honestly, when ESPN promotes a game with lines revolving around "See how Kobe peforms versus the Sonics after a long day in court Thursday on ESPN!" I'm just going to laugh at the fact that ESPN attacked Cuban.


Wow. This guy had no idea how right he was.


----------

